# Tein Type HE? need drift suspensions



## Lava (Sep 9, 2003)

whats the ride, good or bad and are there any better drift suspensions at that price?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

just go for the type flex and interchange springs...you8'll have the wonder of having the edfc(extra cost), i have this, and its beautifull...


----------

